# Mozilla Weave and Lightning for Thunderbird XPIs



## jrk (May 2, 2010)

Hi,

I went through the hassle to build Mozilla Weave (v1.2.2) and Lightning (v.1.0b1) for Thunderbird on FreeBSD amd64.
Quite some PITA but here they are. I figured that other users might be interested in this as well so I've put them online to a file hoster. If you know a better location please let me know.
I've attached gpg signs (please remove the .txt - forum limitation)  so you can ensure that these are the files that *I* put online..
of course you have to trust me for not spreading malware. 

Here you go:
lightning-1.0b1.xpi - 2.2MB
http://file.shareyourfiles.net/Gtke94/
weave-1.2.2-rel.xpi - 288kB
http://file.shareyourfiles.net/QQs8eL/

Cheers,

jrk


----------



## aragon (May 2, 2010)

What about making a FreeBSD port of these?

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/porters-handbook/


----------



## Oxyd (May 2, 2010)

There already is www/weave.


----------



## jrk (May 2, 2010)

Oxyd said:
			
		

> There already is www/weave.



Yeah.. and it got updated to 1.2.3 today after i've been waiting for some weeks now..
I wonder if they come up with lightning tomorrow or so.. :\


----------



## jrk (Jun 4, 2010)

*weave-1.3.1pre-rel.xpi for FreeBSD amd64 / firefox35*

If you need this for i386, just notify me and i try to help you to build it 

weave-1.3.1pre-rel.xpi


----------



## patmcevoy (Apr 13, 2011)

*Project was renamed*

Port moved to www/firefox-sync on 2010-06-09
REASON: Project was renamed

http://www.freshports.org/www/firefox-sync/


----------

